# the motivation fairy has gone on vacation



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Have no children today and tomorrow (or work either). Problem is my motivation is nowhere to be found! I see so many things that need to be done and all I want to do is vegetate with a book or sleep........:shrug::shrug:

I have been doing so much decluttering (by my standards LOL) I hate to stop. HELP!!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

NO kids? That means you are getting a mini vacation and you should lay around and rest and read dosent it?


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

esterday I did clean out and organize the armoire in our bedroom. We have a shortage of closet /dresser space. This means always having baskets of clean clothes around. Looks pretty good.
Also cleaned up the garage. Oldest DD is in charge of trash/recyclables.........Means that only 1/2 of them gets done. She wasn't home so there was no arguing. Now she has no excuse to "not seeing" them when she does get home.
Anyways..........back to work today.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

My motivation fairy seems to have arrived and is gathering momentum. Because we have had such wonderful (although dry) weather, I've started cleaning all of the windows and sills (coated with dust from the fields being worked) and cleaning the carpets. The basement still needs to be cleaned when time permits but I am self-employed so paying work comes first. This past Spring I got the attic cleaned so that's over and done with. I had a yard sale with all of that so we don't have much clutter around at all. I have been decluttering as I go each week and the daily housework is so much easier with all the stuff gone. We have a woodshed to build so easier housework will allow more time to work on that.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I made a deal with myself that this weekend and my days off next week. In order to get my bedroom closet done I will pull out 5 things each day to get rid of. Picking 5 never worn items isn't so hard. This method sometimes is the only one that works for me.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

My motivation fairy is working OVERTIME.... 

We got new furniture Saturday (for free), so of course I had clean the whole house.... Sunday I had just a few things to finish, and the house was perfect.... All this week, it has only taken me about an hour each day to clean the whole house.... so I even then tackled the front porch.... 

Today I plan to dive into my desk... it needs a bit of organizing.... and clean out my car...


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think I've seen that motivation fairy since sometime before Christmas!! LOL! But if anyone is done with her for a while, I would appreciate it if you send her my way!!

Between the remodel that started in November, and has not been finished yet :flame: and the daughters DBF who has been living on my couch since before that, and the puppy that someone dumped off that DH decided we had to keep (outside dog, but young pup that tears up EVERYTHING!!!) I just can't seem to find the right starting point to get anything done. 

There is so much stuff that I can't get rid of that doesn't have a home at the moment, that cleaning "around" it is the best I can do. But that is SO much work, that sometimes I don't even do that.

Canning season will be in full swing soon, and I can't get to my canning supplies without moving a mountain, and the kitchen feels so crowded right now, I can't even enjoy the process, and I LOVE to can!! :baby04:

So I am taking the day off from work tomorrow, and while everyone else is at work :happy: I am hoping to find enough ambition to get the kitchen and utility room under control. Wish me luck finding a place to start...


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I think the fairy is ready to reappear......seems like she doesn't like being around me and my sinus infection.LOL Of course I always seem to feel the most ambitious when I need to leave for work!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Seeing as no one is there to bother you...turn on your favorite music, LOUD and go to town cleaning! lol


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

moongirl said:


> I always seem to feel the most ambitious when I need to leave for work!


That always happens to me! I wish the motivation fairy would come some other time.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Dreamy said:


> That always happens to me! I wish the motivation fairy would come some other time.



Why is that? I get the most inspired, motivated and energized when there is something else I HAVE to do (go to work, bake for the market, work in the greenhouse, etc.) Then I get frustrated that I can't de-cluter and clean like I want to.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I got serious on my day off yesterday. Key for me is to start in the morning. Noon hits and I start to lose steam. So at 5a.m. I was doing dishes,cleaning the fridge (god!that was soooo overdue!)and sweeping. By 9 a.m. the youngest DD and I had eaten breakfast, done the dishes and were at CVS in time to catch the end of the sale on school supplies. Then town hall for trash stickers,dropping off paper to the fundraiser bin at school, the library and then the supermarket. Home at noon and "cleaning" the living room. Really just my excuse to Watch _Vegas_ and _ER_.LOL
But that is when I lose all motivation again.......and now it is off to work again.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I feel like I need to just sit on the couch ALL day today.... I am so tired.... but I'm sure the motivation "fairy" will show soon.... and I'll be on my feet all day.... I don't have much to do, but there are always potatoes to can....


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

moongirl, I have the same problem you do. I am definitely a morning person, and do great on weekends when I can get up and dive right in. But weekdays, when I have to go to work are a different story. By the time I get home in the evenings, I have no ambition at all. It's hard to get the bare minimum done. A load of laundry, supper, dishes, and I'm done.

I was, however, bit by the ambition bug last night to get my porch cleaned off. Funny how a puppy that can get into EVERYTHING can motivate you to get off your duff! 

Hmm ... maybe I should bring the puppy INSIDE. That would be some real motivation. :help: ... NOPE, I don't need THAT much incentive. LOL!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, and Cow Whisperer, I hope you took it easy yesterday. Looks like you deserve a day of rest after all you've accomplished!

And don't worry about those potatoes. They will be there when you're up to it, trust me! Mine are still ever so patiently waiting on me! :buds: LOL!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Thanks! But see I "cheat"... LOL... I have no kids living at home, no farm animals any more since the move, and we live in a small 2 bedroom 1 level house.... The attic is tidy, and kept that way since I am the only one that goes up there most of the time.... The basement houses our freezer, and our flea market items, nice & organized at all times.... The garage is DH's domain and is actually tidy.... 

So I never have too much to keep myself busy, and I get sleepy if I don't have something to keep me occupied....:sing:


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Today is my day "off"(a man must have come up with that term!LOL). Have the usual list a mile long.........but it is going to be 87degrees and humid. Hoping for the best.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I have very little actual "housework" that needs done... but I have potatoes to can.... 

Yesterday I did a caner of potatoes... cleaned, snapped, blanched, & froze 7 quarts of green beans... and baked 2 loaves of zucchini bread, 1 loaf of banana bread, & 2 loaves of french bread.... plus did basic housework....


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Ended up having to take my oldest DD to the doctor. She had "hurt" her foot. Between that , the heat and my headache I really didn't get that much done.


----------

